# Let's try to make a Fursona together?



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 3, 2018)

Okay I just got this idea and thought it might be fun :3

Here is what I imagine this going like:

> For every step, I will give a headline (let's say 'species') and then you can post suggestions
> After 3-4 have been made, I will post a poll, where you can vote for one
> I will add the characteristic to the fursona (I'll make a ref sheet for them) and continue with another headline (you can make suggestions for      headlines too if you want!)

I have no idea if this'll work out, but hey, sounds fun, so let's try it! (has anyone done this before? I haven't found anything~ If yes, would you send me the link, please? :3)

Our little boi!:
Species: Skink
Fursona style: Anthro
Main color: Lavender
Gender: Male
Details: Androgynous & Markings
Character: Bitter
Name: Syv

Thank you everyone <3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 3, 2018)

Bird


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 3, 2018)

Bat


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 3, 2018)

Deer
Totally no bias there :u


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

Possum


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Sep 3, 2018)

SKINK


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Sep 3, 2018)

Maybe color next?


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 3, 2018)

Until the current poll ends, let's see if we can get some main color suggestions? :3 let's say the first 3? Easier to vote then


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Sep 3, 2018)

lavender? 

also gender maybe


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Sep 3, 2018)

Sandpaper tan


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 3, 2018)

Red 

Also totally not bias


----------



## Dongding (Sep 3, 2018)

Voted sandpep


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Sep 3, 2018)

Sex should be mmmmmmale.


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 3, 2018)

Same! Simple main color and then maybe more vibrant details~


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 3, 2018)

linkto.run: Gender - Poll Results


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 3, 2018)

Female


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 3, 2018)

I'll leave the post for a bit longer and I think next we should collect suggestions for additional details, like horns, wings and such? For that I will leave 5-6 spots, since there is a bit more potential for answers~

For future polls I'd like to see: clothes and detail color~ anything else from your side?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Sep 3, 2018)

Van the cheesen one said:


> I'll leave the post for a bit longer and I think next we should collect suggestions for additional details, like horns, wings and such? For that I will leave 5-6 spots, since there is a bit more potential for answers~
> 
> For future polls I'd like to see: clothes and detail color~ anything else from your side?



Skinks don't have horns or wings! BLASPHEMY!!!!

Also markings, maybe. Or type of skink,


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 3, 2018)

None and markings will be the first 2 options then xD


----------



## Dongding (Sep 3, 2018)

Androgynous!


----------



## AvienWithFur (Sep 3, 2018)

Male, because skinks just look really masculine; but also kind of female because lavender


----------



## KiokuChan (Sep 3, 2018)

hn, for next poll I suggest hair style (with no hair as one of the options)


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 4, 2018)

So far:
Species: Skink
Fursona style: Anthro
Main color: Lavender
Gender: Male

Alright, next come what I'll just call details~

linkto.run: Details - Poll Results


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Sep 4, 2018)

AvienWithFur said:


> Male, because skinks just look really masculine; but also kind of female because lavender



This is the strangest thing I've ever heard someone say about skinks.
You do know that sexual dimorphism is often reversed in lizards, right? Meaning that the males are typically the smaller, daintier and more colorful/pretty.


----------



## Hopei (Sep 4, 2018)

im kinda tempted to doodle the least voted on results if you still have 'em, no promises tho cause I'm busy atm X)


----------



## AvienWithFur (Sep 4, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> This is the strangest thing I've ever heard someone say about skinks.
> You do know that sexual dimorphism is often reversed in lizards, right? Meaning that the males are typically the smaller, daintier and more colorful/pretty.


yeah but I break biology
<-------


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 4, 2018)

Hopei said:


> im kinda tempted to doodle the least voted on results if you still have 'em, no promises tho cause I'm busy atm X)



xDD Oh wait, that would be 
-Bat
-feral
-red
-female

till now xD


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 4, 2018)

What do you think should be the next if any? :3


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Sep 4, 2018)

Personality?


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 4, 2018)

So far:
Species: Skink
Fursona style: Anthro
Main color: Lavender
Gender: Male
Details: Androgynous & Markings
Character: ???

Oh I like that!
How would we characterize him?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Sep 4, 2018)

He should be bitter.


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 4, 2018)

coquettish :3


----------



## Scales42 (Sep 4, 2018)

silly


----------



## Nadiafur (Sep 4, 2018)

sassy!


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 4, 2018)

linkto.run: Character - Poll Results 

Results are up!


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 5, 2018)

Lastly, I think we need a name? :3


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Sep 6, 2018)

my thoughts are Syv or Sal... idk


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 6, 2018)

Phil swift
Flextape


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 6, 2018)

Syv sounds really nice tho oo looks pleasant, too!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 6, 2018)

A drinker! Na zdrowie!


----------



## PercyD (Sep 6, 2018)

Wait, skink? Like the reptile?


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 6, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Wait, skink? Like the reptile?



exactly xD


----------



## PercyD (Sep 6, 2018)

Van the cheesen one said:


> exactly xD


Nice.


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2018)

He already sounds sexy i love big ssexy lizard males


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 6, 2018)

Are we cool with the name Syv? Then I would put that down :3


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2018)

yes. it sounds a bit slavic. which is sexy.


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 6, 2018)

Alright peeps! If nobody wants to add something this would be our boi!: 

Species: Skink
Fursona style: Anthro
Main color: Lavender
Gender: Male
Details: Androgynous & Markings
Character: Bitter
Name: Syv

Thank you, everyone, for being such good sports in this :3 If anyone want to make a fanart, please post it here, so we can all see it <3


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2018)

Van the cheesen one said:


> Alright peeps! If nobody wants to add something this would be our boi!:
> 
> Species: Skink
> Fursona style: Anthro
> ...



can i adopt him as my son (i have  ahusband dont worry)


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 6, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> can i adopt him as my son (i have  ahusband dont worry)


A family can be you and your lizard son no problem x3


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2018)

Van the cheesen one said:


> A family can be you and your lizard son no problem x3


and my lizard husband


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 6, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


>


OMG X'D


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2018)

@KILL.MAIM.KILL

he ended up just like you...your a bad influence!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

